# Chicago's #1 News goes HD



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

ABC 7 News in Chicago at WLS-TV will begin broadcasting all their newscasts and local programming in HD starting January 6, 2007.

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=stationinfo&id=4853892


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Actually WLS-DT has had (and continues to have) a pathetic record in their handling of high definition. I personally feel they should direct their attentions to that area first.

During network programming, they frequently have problems switching back and forth between Dolby Digital and non-Dolby Digital programming. This manifests as a 1-second audio dropout whenever a show resumes from commercial break. In some cases, when a show first starts, the Dolby Digital track is not properly enabled at all, leaving only 2-channel audio. This causes all voice information (encoded on the center channel) to be lost completely until one of their network engineers notices.

None of the other Chicago HD locals have this problem...


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Slordak said:


> Actually WLS-DT has had (and continues to have) a pathetic record in their handling of high definition. I personally feel they should direct their attentions to that area first.
> 
> During network programming, they frequently have problems switching back and forth between Dolby Digital and non-Dolby Digital programming. This manifests as a 1-second audio dropout whenever a show resumes from commercial break. In some cases, when a show first starts, the Dolby Digital track is not properly enabled at all, leaving only 2-channel audio. This causes all voice information (encoded on the center channel) to be lost completely until one of their network engineers notices.
> 
> None of the other Chicago HD locals have this problem...


I have noticed this also and emailed the station about it more than once I think. You'd think they would have to be aware of this.

At least now we'll get Cheryl Burton in high definition


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

If it is anything like the one station in the Phoenix area that went HD with their newscasts it will be a lot of SD stories and graphics with an HD in studio camera. Local news usually blows anyway so its not too big of a deal.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I would guess that the majority of viewers still watch in SD anyway so they won't benefit from from the change for a few years to come.


----------

